# Old iMac refurbishment



## Randomnerd (14 Apr 2021)

From time to time I see computers discussed here, so I thought I would ask about my iMac, to see if anyone had advice.

Or advice on which section this would be best to post in, or where else I could get help!

I run an iMac 2009 (the os is X10.6.8 and its a dual core 3.06 Ghz job, with a 4 GB memory) for business, to do a bit of GIS work, tree health reports, Adobe Indesign etc, and to watch films via net.

It is slow and doesn't cope with fast streaming or multiple programs. Mac refurb places tell me it's too old to repair or upgrade. And then offer me 2013 models for £600! which will have me back to square one in four years or so i expect.

1). Can new components be fitted and the machine be made to run on for a few years more for, say, £400? I'm on a severe budget with not much work coming in at the moment.
2). Is there a CC member who does this kind of thing as a sideline or for work etc? Always nice to keep it within the tribe.

Any other info or suggestions gratefully accepted. I am pretty analogue and slow of brain lately, so please be kind. TIA


----------



## HMS_Dave (14 Apr 2021)

Its likely to have a core 2 duo in it, which is old...

Must it be a mac based machine?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Apr 2021)

Stick the full 16GB of memory in the slots (an easy diy job) for way less than £400 (ask me how I know  )

(Late 2009 iMac still in daily use btw)


----------



## HMS_Dave (14 Apr 2021)

Upgrading it is a complete waste of money IMO. More memory is likely to make little difference. Processing tasks on what is effectively a CPU with getting on 15 years old architecture is going to be a grind even if you have 256 gb memory... Your money is better placed in something like this...

Imac which uses a sandy bridge 4 core, leaps and bounds faster than a C2D.

Or if you can move to Winblows...

HP Z620 6 cores/12 thread 

HP Z230 An absolute bargain...

All options below your £400 upgrade budget...


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

Before I sold it to a friend I had an iMac of a similar vintage. I did fit an SSD drive which was a bit of a challenge but quite satisfying. ( YouTube and iFixit is your friend there ) This made a huge difference but it's not straightforward.
The easiest option would be to do as @Bonefish Blues said and upgrade the RAM. I had a quick look and found this:

_The iMac was updated twice in 2009 - in March and in October. All the models from that year use 1066MHz DDR3 PC3-8500 SDRAM. However, the March 2009 iMac only has two memory slots (maximum 8GB total) while the October 2009 iMac has four memory slots (maximum 16GB total)._

You can determine which model you have by selecting the Apple logo at the top left of the screen and selecting "about this Mac"


----------



## Cycleops (14 Apr 2021)

It's not like an old car which you can just chuck in a new engine and what have you if the body is good and it's fine for another xthousand miles. It's tech and once it can't run the latest software it's had it. You might be able to tinker with it prolong it's life a little but it's only postponing the inevitable. Computers have obsolescence built in , it's a given I'm afraid.
If you want to stay with Apple I suggest you get an iPad, sounds as if it would suit the tasks you want to do. Even the basic one should be fine. They really are a joy to use.


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Upgrading it is a complete waste of money IMO. More memory is likely to make little difference. Processing tasks on what is effectively a CPU with getting on 15 years old architecture is going to be a grind even if you have 256 gb memory... Your money is better placed in something like this...
> 
> Imac which uses a sandy bridge 4 core, leaps and bounds faster than a C2D.
> 
> ...



Hmm. Thanks Dave. Your link to the Imac has a confusing array of drop down variations. Which version is the "sandy bridge 4 core"? TIA 
I'm sticking with Apple because it would be easy to sync iphone and ipad, which I use on site for photos to add to work proposals and reports. And the imac usefully combines the excellent screen for movies. Just this processor is now very slow. Would migrating applications and data from one machine to the other be possible? I'm really not very techy


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Apr 2021)

Cycleops said:


> It's not like an old car which you can just chuck in a new engine and what have you if the body is good and it's fine for another xthousand miles. It's tech and once it can't run the latest software it's had it. You might be able to tinker with it prolong it's life a little but it's only postponing the inevitable. Computers have obsolescence built in , it's a given I'm afraid.
> If you want to stay with Apple I suggest you get an iPad, sounds as if it would suit the tasks you want to do. Even the basic one should be fine. They really are a joy to use.


Yes thanks. i have an ipad, but it wont run Indesign or ArcGIS, which I choose to do occasional mapping for tree surveys and contractual work on land boundaries. And it is a bit too small to watch film. (IDHATV)


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Apr 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Stick the full 16GB of memory in the slots (an easy diy job) for way less than £400 (ask me how I know  )
> 
> (Late 2009 iMac still in daily use btw)


I wouldnt know where to begin. Feel free to pass on the know-how, but my smallest screwdriver fits a Stihl MS66 chainsaw case, just for frame of reference


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2021)

Cycleops said:


> If you want to stay with Apple I suggest you get an iPad, sounds as if it would suit the tasks you want to do. Even the basic one should be fine. They really are a joy to use.


Although old ipads creak and groan as they get older and older in relation to the latest iOS.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2021)

If you were down this way, I'd certainly do the upgrade for you, it doesn't seem that difficult. Assuming, that is, it's the post-October version. If not, it will be difficult to upgrade anything bar the drive. Having said that, an SSD would make a startling difference, IMHO.


----------



## HMS_Dave (15 Apr 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Hmm. Thanks Dave. Your link to the Imac has a confusing array of drop down variations. Which version is the "sandy bridge 4 core"? TIA
> I'm sticking with Apple because it would be easy to sync iphone and ipad, which I use on site for photos to add to work proposals and reports. And the imac usefully combines the excellent screen for movies. Just this processor is now very slow. Would migrating applications and data from one machine to the other be possible? I'm really not very techy



Yes, im with you on that, it isn't 100% clear on exactly what you are getting. You would have to ask for clarification. But the £379 "imac 21.5 (A1418)(8GB-1TB)" option (top of the list) is the one i'd go for. For that price im confident it will have the i5 processor. But comes with a 12 month warranty also. You would likely get £150 maybe more for your current iMac so effectively a £229 upgrade. In regards to your programs there are different ways you can approach it, cloning and migrating data is all possible depending on mac versions. Apple have information regarding this.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Yes, im with you on that, it isn't 100% clear on exactly what you are getting. You would have to ask for clarification. But the £379 "imac 21.5 (A1418)(8GB-1TB)" option (top of the list) is the one i'd go for. For that price im confident it will have the i5 processor. But comes with a 12 month warranty also. You would likely get £150 maybe more for your current iMac so effectively a £229 upgrade. In regards to your programs there are different ways you can approach it, cloning and migrating data is all possible depending on mac versions. Apple have information regarding this.


Does sound a good way to go.


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Yes, im with you on that, it isn't 100% clear on exactly what you are getting. You would have to ask for clarification. But the £379 "imac 21.5 (A1418)(8GB-1TB)" option (top of the list) is the one i'd go for. For that price im confident it will have the i5 processor. But comes with a 12 month warranty also. You would likely get £150 maybe more for your current iMac so effectively a £229 upgrade. In regards to your programs there are different ways you can approach it, cloning and migrating data is all possible depending on mac versions. Apple have information regarding this.


Thank you @HMS_Dave. This is very helpful.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Apr 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> I wouldnt know where to begin. Feel free to pass on the know-how, but my smallest screwdriver fits a Stihl MS66 chainsaw case, just for frame of reference



View: https://youtu.be/Z4UqhXIcEQ4


Odd video but very clear 

As said earlier, do check that it's a late 2009 model that will take 16gb (click Apple logo top lhs). If not, I would go a different route.


----------

